# Jack



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

One of the funnest fish I have ever caught!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good.....the fish aint bad either.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang Meagan! Redfish at Mcree / Jacks offshore...you'rea danger to the swimming species in our area...Keep up the great work!!! and Glad to see post from lady anglers tearing them up...wish I could get my wife offshore...not!!! lol

Thanks forthe great reports....keep'em coming!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice reports Meagan, Keep them coming!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting. Looks like you had a good time.

Scott


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice jack.....check the dude's face behind you. He be happy.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice jack, the good thing about them is they fight you all the way to the boat and then some.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That guy is checking out your butt. Nice fish.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You can go with me anytime..A woman that likes to fish, nice, I goodlooking woman that likes to fish???


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish Meagan. Don't you fish the Beach Pier sometimes?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (7/18/2009)*That guy is checking out your butt. Nice fish.


I was gonna say that, but then i thought it was maybe her dad looking at her mom out of the shot !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

dudes gettin a eyefull! nice fish!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, and I thought I may be the only one to notice the dude checkin her out! That was the third thing I saw in the picture! 



It is nice to see the ladies get excitied about fishing and post on the board about it.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

hahaha he completely isn't checkin me out by the way.. he's my dad and he was laughing cuz the whole back of my leg had fish blood all down it. 



And yeah I used to fish the pier a ton but not so much anymore (i moved) .. Still go out there when i'm in town though. 



We are going to be going out to mcrae like the first wed in aug or something like that. I left my boat back in pens for now.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice AJ.


----------

